# benny's new room, how many 600s?



## 420benny (Feb 13, 2010)

I am finishing up my new room and the size changed from 5'x 7' to 7' x 9'. I already have 2 Lumatek 600s with magnum 8" air cooled hoods. I am thinking I need 2 more to light the whole space. I have my doubts about 4 running in the summer, but I can light 2 and grow smaller, until cool weather. The intake air comes from a room at 65 degrees most of the year. 8" Canfan ducting to attic vents. Not sure on filter setup yet. Anyone playing in a similar sized room care to help?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 13, 2010)

Get your self an over size AC and its all good. Cost a little cash, but keep it nice and cool in there. No biggie, little AC. Hit that 5k lumen mark and pound em with light. My room is bigger, but no diff in set up, just more light and fan volume. Filter just goes on your current 8" canfan, hangs inside. With a room that size, you can fit alot of green. Might as well keep them happy and less stress on you. Automation my friend.

If need be, here in the NW, little CO2 inside on those hot summer days, shut fans down.


----------



## 420benny (Feb 13, 2010)

Howdy nc! I am hoping I can avoid buying another A/C unit. There is a big motel sized one near the room, keeping a similar sized room liveable. I guess I just need to finish it, fire it up and see what temps I find.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 13, 2010)

Don't need to tell you it cost some dough to keep the ladies happy inside the grow room  and in the real world. Just the way it is. I know it sucks to run AC, but keeps the fight among other probs to a minimum.


----------

